# Night Lords, Raptor..Lord



## Blackyujiro (Mar 9, 2009)

Sup peeps. Here's my latest concept. He's my Night Lords... erm Lord. I know i said in the title he's a Raptor lord, but I haven't decided if i should give him wings or use my cool idea of grafted, fleshy/mechanical wings on him. What do you guys think(of the pic and my wings/jump pack dilemma)?


----------



## killmaimburn (Mar 19, 2008)

I think wings would be better, and if you could make that model it would be even more amazing.
+rep for the drawing and idea though, certainly.


----------



## Micklez (Nov 22, 2008)

looks good from what i can see, but as there is an advert in the way its not much. Also his bat wingy thingys on his helmet should be bigger


----------



## Blackyujiro (Mar 9, 2009)

killmaimburn: My plan is to make a mini of him. I already have the parts in mind that I'll need.
Micklez: I pulled the helmet wings back, cause I don't really like how the regular NL models have them pointing outward.
Thanks for the comments also guys.


----------



## rajabersiong (Jan 26, 2009)

yes, please add mechanical + flesh wings.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

love the model, and if you get it going do a full WIP of it with pics of every step, if enough people make this model concept of yours, maybe GW might make it into a real model? who knows. i just think that the basis of having the wings on the helm in which dont make the helmet look retarded, like you have it in your drawing, is an awsome idea.

but for your question, fleshy mech wings would look awsome for a night lords imho


----------



## Blackyujiro (Mar 9, 2009)

Added "fleshy-mech" wings. They're angled back so you really don't get a good feel for them I think.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

oh man thats a nice pic now, definitly. i cant wait to see how that model turns out in the end for ya man.


----------



## Blackyujiro (Mar 9, 2009)

Now,I'ma throw it in CS3 and mess with some colors.


----------



## killmaimburn (Mar 19, 2008)

Those wings really add even more to it! When you make the mini, please post up pics! Also, could you tell me how you make it? I would really love to make a chaos lord like that 
I'd give more rep, but I can't because I already repped you


----------



## Dînadan (Mar 7, 2009)

Very nice drawing, although I think he looks more like a Daemon Prince than a Lord to me


----------



## Micklez (Nov 22, 2008)

He looks much better, now that i can actuall see the full picture (your first one was obscured by an ad) it looks awsome, those pistol weapons are just amazing as well. Cant wait to see the finished product


----------



## juddski (Nov 3, 2008)

beautiful line drawing ,looks fantastic +rep for sure


----------



## Blackyujiro (Mar 9, 2009)

Quick coloring.


----------



## Dînadan (Mar 7, 2009)

Very nice, although I think that a darker red may work better 

Looking at it, he kinda look like an evil Batman :lol:


----------



## Blackyujiro (Mar 9, 2009)

Lol, well isn't the what the Primarch of the Night Lords essentially was? Evil Batman rocks.


----------



## juddski (Nov 3, 2008)

can you try a black/dark background?..i first looked at it and thought ,nah,i prefer the mono,but the more i look at it the more i like the colour??...:shok:
my head hurts with thinking too much sometimes :scare:


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

as usual yujiro it looks awsome, you do need to do a WIP when you build that guy, if you can actually pull off that look as a model i think you would get an immediate +rep from everyone on the site almost


----------



## Dînadan (Mar 7, 2009)

Blackyujiro said:


> Lol, well isn't the what the Primarch of the Night Lords essentially was? Evil Batman rocks.


:lol: good point, although I meant more along the lines of I can imagine this appearing in a Batman comic (or at the very least on the cover) in a story arc where he becomes evil/mutates/something


----------



## killmaimburn (Mar 19, 2008)

I don't like the pink wings...but everything else is great!


----------

